# Adriene Levknecht smokes Boys at LOG creek race...



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Ha! Obviously, everyone that made it through that race deserves mad props, but I thought it was cool that a lady took 1st place. I searched for footy of AL and found this interview and footage from when she won 1st place (women's), in 2009, on the infamous Green race. 

Post Green Race Interview with Adriene Levknecht on Vimeo


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

She won last green race aswell.. she's all over lvm


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

Adriene's line through Jihad on the second heat was amazing. No one else came close to making it look as easy as Adriene did. She didn't just win, she rocked.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Sick.


----------

